# Gentoo thinks my wifi card is ethernet

## lenihandillon

I installed wpa_supplicant and it didn't work, so i went to check ifconfig, and my response was:

```
# ifconfig

enp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.96  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::c063:1ac6:e031:1d30  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2600:1702:2700:73d0:d68e:2f7a:8b87:e45c  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether dc:4a:3e:12:be:e3  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 73149  bytes 62673250 (59.7 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 23570  bytes 1578203 (1.5 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 80  bytes 6048 (5.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 80  bytes 6048 (5.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlo1: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 18:4f:32:8f:44:07  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

please help!

----------

## khayyam

 *lenihandillon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> wlo1: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> 
> ...

 

lenihandillon ... you're mistaken, that is wireless.

best ... khay

----------

## lenihandillon

it says here that it is ethernet

```
 ether 18:4f:32:8f:44:07  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)
```

----------

## khayyam

 *lenihandillon wrote:*   

> it says here that it is ethernet
> 
> ```
>  ether 18:4f:32:8f:44:07  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)
> ```
> ...

 

lenihandillon ... because the 'link' is 'ethernet', both wireless and wired use the same ieee802. You can think of your wireless card as a wireless ethernet device.

best ... khay

----------

## Ant P.

You're using a tool that hasn't been maintained in 10 years. It's not going to be correct in its guesses 100% of the time. Use iproute2 instead.

----------

## krinn

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> You're using a tool that hasn't been maintained in 10 years. It's not going to be correct in its guesses 100% of the time. Use iproute2 instead.

 

It's not revelant Ant P. The tool is correct there.

User think ethernet define a wired card, it's a misconception (that user can even see by himself, his router must have ethernet wrote on its package, and this doesn't really shock him).

----------

## lenihandillon

so, what would i do to make my wifi work?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lenihandillon,

Run 

```
dhcpcd wlo1
```

then post your dmesg.

At this point, it might even work.

----------

